# Fox Sky Pod



## Karpfenprofi15 (5. November 2004)

Kann mir irgenjemand sagen wie er das Fox Sky Pod findet????

Habe es jetzt nämlich bekommen und finde es excellent.#6

Gruß Domi


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich finde es sehr gut ! von der ausstattung und design.
Es ist sehr robust im gegensatz zu den 3pods.

Gruss LUKAS #h


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

ich hoffe nur das ihr es nicht binnen kürzeter zeit reklamieren müsst.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich denke nicht ! 
Ich habe das Sky pod auch und bin hochzufrieden !

Gruss LUKAS


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Danke luki für deine antwort gruß Domi


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Kein Uhrsache


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Halte das Sjy Pod für viel zu teuer, da gibts bessere für den Preis.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Welche denn ?


----------



## Pilkman (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Z.B. das Grand Snyper von Cygnet. Das bekommst Du teilweise schon für 200 Euro und ich halte das Snyper im direkten Vergleich für variabler.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja das kann man schon mit dem Sky pod vergleichen !


----------



## robertb (6. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Bis vor nem halben Jahr waren die Scharniere vom Sky-Pod sehr anfällig. Und teilweise dauerte es ne Ewigkeit bis man das Teil vom Fox-Service wieder bekam.

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte das Teil wurde 2mal reklamiert und dann bei Ebay verschäuert. Hat mich damals auch dazu bewogen das ich nach meinem 1. Schrott-Pod Marke Ultimate kein Sky-Pod sonderen das Grand Sniper gekauft habe.

Leider muss man bei Fox mittlerweile sehr aupassen, die haben meiner Meinung nach viele "Zitronen" im Programm.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja das Snyper is nen super Pod und auch die Dinger von den Franzmännern (Carpo) sind ihr Geld wert... :l


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (7. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Das Snyper sieht auch ganz gut aus muss ich schon sagen !


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Moin

Was ist denn er unterschied vom Grand Snyper und dem Extrem Grand Snyper ?

Und wie lange dauert es bis es steht?

MF´G


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Also für mich ist dieser  Pod der beste.
Super schnell aufgebaut und sehr stabil.
Benutze dieses Teil seit 5 Jahre und es ist nie irgend etwas kaputt gegangen.


----------



## MrTom (8. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Was ist denn er unterschied vom Grand Snyper und dem Extrem Grand Snyper ?
> 
> ...


 Das Extrem hat eine Vierer-Auflage statt einer Dreier und hat zusätzlich noch ein drittes Paar Beine(ich glaube die waren so um die 60cm). Ich habe die Standartversion und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Das einzige was mich etwas nervt ist das die Tasche ca 5cm zu kurz ist und deswegen das Pod im montierten Zustand immer etwas rausschaut. Das ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Carphunter20 (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Sorry, aber für mich ist das Fox sky  die größte Fehlproduktion die ich von Fox kenn.....jeder Tackledealer ist froh wenn er die Teile los ist.....die liegen wie Blei in den Regalen....sind leider total anfällig....die 4er Buzzers wackeln schon nach dem zweiten fischen.....an den Plastespannern reißt man sich die Fingernägel ab...und für seinen "guten Lack" ist ja Fox auch bekannt.....beim Sky ist er schon besser als beim Euro, das mauss man sagen......ich hatte schon einige Fox Pods.....aber ich bin auf eine andere Marke umgestiegen....


----------



## BigBaitrunner (9. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hallo,

Find das sky Pod super wenn man es nciht gut behandelt kann es ja wackeln nach dem zweiten fischen. Hab es jetzt schon seit 1/2 jahr und wie gesagt finde es 1. Klasse

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja Danke Leute!!!!
Das Snyper ist schon auch gut aber das da diese Scchrauben sind gefällt mir nicht weil man diese verlieren kann!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Also wenn schon nen Pod in der Preisklasse, dann nen Snyper, Carpo oder nen Globetrotter, Fox is in Sachen Pods (leider) rausgeschmissenes Geld...


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (15. November 2004)

*Die besten Pods*

Hallo Karpfenprofis!


Möchte einen Beitrag zum Thema Rod Pod erstellen!

Zeigt mir eure pods und pöde!!!:g 

Habe das Sky Pod von Fox!

Bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Nun euere Pods!!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich hab garkein Pod (Darf ich trotzdem auf Karpfen angeln???)
Ich fische nen Goal-Post Aufbau der is stabiler als jedes Pod, werd mir aber wohl doch noch nen Snyper holen...


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2004)

*AW: Die besten Pods*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Sky Pod von Fox!
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit!!



@ Karpfenprofi15

Mir ist schon öfter aufgefallen, dass Du irgendwelche Ausrüstung wie die TXI Plus von Delkim oder das Sky von Fox postest und sagst, dass Du damit zufrieden bist. Schön und gut, aber mich interessieren eigentlich eher die Gründe WARUM und WIESO Du mit einem Ausrüstungsgegenstand zufrieden bist. Also nicht gerade nach dem Motto: Ich hab das Sky Pod und bin totaaaaal begeistert....  ... das hilft einem nicht gerade weiter...

Also sag mal an... #6


----------



## David (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

falsch!

ich glaub nicht das dein goal post aufbau stabiler ist als mein pod... :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

@ Pilkman
Dazu fallen mir auch noch einige Fragen mehr ein:
-Was zahlt Fox eigentlich für diese regelmässige Plattwerbung a la CM?
-Wieso kriegen Jungangler mit nem Plasteständer nen Ständer?
-Warum Kauft man sich ein 300€-Pod um 80€ Billigstecken draufzulegen an denen billigste Fertigkittmurmeln um Karpfenmitleid betteln, während sich die Besitzer im 20qm Monsterdome einen auf ihre stumm bleibenden TXIs keulen.
-Warum definiert sich die Jugend von heute nur noch über ihre materiellen Besitztümer? Haben die nichts besseres mehr (Hirn, Wissen, Mut, FISCHE,...)zum Angeben?
-Fängt man damit mehr Fische?
-Fangen die Besitzer überhaupt Fische?
-Waren wir eigentlich auch so einfach zufriedenzustellen?

Fragen über Fragen 

(P.S. Das einzige wirklich brauchbare Foxpod war das Supa!)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				David schrieb:
			
		

> falsch!
> 
> ich glaub nicht das dein goal post aufbau stabiler ist als mein pod... :q



Dein Pod ist doch auch n Goal-Post nur mit nem fetten Stahlrahmen drum rum... :q 

Is zwar nicht sehr unauffällig, hällt dafür aber jedem Lastwagen stand... :q


----------



## buddha (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> -Was zahlt Fox eigentlich für diese regelmässige Plattwerbung a la CM?
> -Wieso kriegen Jungangler mit nem Plasteständer nen Ständer?
> -Warum Kauft man sich ein 300€-Pod um 80€ Billigstecken draufzulegen an denen billigste Fertigkittmurmeln um Karpfenmitleid betteln, während sich die Besitzer im 20qm Monsterdome einen auf ihre stumm bleibenden TXIs keulen.
> -Warum definiert sich die Jugend von heute nur noch über ihre materiellen Besitztümer? Haben die nichts besseres mehr (Hirn, Wissen, Mut, FISCHE,...)zum Angeben?
> ...



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund, quasi seh ich dat genau so!!!


----------



## Scatman (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pilkman
> Dazu fallen mir auch noch einige Fragen mehr ein:
> -Was zahlt Fox eigentlich für diese regelmässige Plattwerbung a la CM?
> -Wieso kriegen Jungangler mit nem Plasteständer nen Ständer?
> ...



@Holger: #6  #6  #6    SUPA POD RULES !!!  ( ich geb meins nimmer her ! )


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

@ Holger

Kurz, direkt und bissig! #6 #6 #6

PS: 
Ist wohl ´ne Entwicklung, die nicht nur bei Angelausrüstung zu beobachten ist...


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pilkman
> Dazu fallen mir auch noch einige Fragen mehr ein:
> -Was zahlt Fox eigentlich für diese regelmässige Plattwerbung a la CM?
> -Wieso kriegen Jungangler mit nem Plasteständer nen Ständer?
> ...


Hi ,


 Ich mag ja nichts sagen aber ich tuh es jetzt trotzdem:
Also das mit den 80€ billig steckern würd ich zurücknehmen, denn auf meinem Sky pod liegen 3 fet boy slim (ORIGINAL) da kostet das stück was ich mir binden hab lassen 500€ 

Sonst liegen da noch so um die 3 Century Ng , 3 Shimano Antares (für Würfe über die 220m) rum.

Gruss LUkas


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ,
> 
> 
> Ich mag ja nichts sagen aber ich tuh es jetzt trotzdem:
> ...




Für 500€ bau ich mir 3 Ruten... Und die sind qualitativ trotzdem super... #h


----------



## MrTom (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> für Würfe über die 220m
> Gruss LUkas


 #6 Ich bin soo stolz auf dich
Unsereins freut sich wenn er die 100Metermarke ankratzt und dann so was


----------



## BadPoldi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi,

@Lukas intressante kombination, sag mal mit welcher rolle hast du dann die fat-boy-slim bestückt.

du schreibst handgebaut, darf man fragen welche ringe, wieviel ringe und welchen rollenhalter du da genommen hast?

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## MrTom (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hat schon mal jemand das Quantum World Champion Rod Pod in der Hand gehabt?? Das sieht mir aber verdammt nach Sniper aus(was ja nicht schlecht sein muss).
http://www.monstertackle24.de/monst...=1320&osCsid=163071b1359821cac37b9babf923832b


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hähä, ich hab gedacht, jetzt überdenken mal einige ihr Tacklegeprotze und lassen es sachlicher angehen... 

... aber nööö.... wie auf Ansage kommt eine Stimme aus dem Salzburger Land und es geht weiter. Ich denke, passender hätte die sarkastische Kritik von Holger nicht sein können... #6 ... ich sag nur 220 Meter-Marke... 

PS: Ich finds lustig! :q :q :q

@ MrTom

Yupp, das Quantum-Pod sieht wirklich ganz doll verdächtig nach einem Snyper aus. Nur dass die das Problem der hinteren Auflage augenscheinlich bereits schon von Haus aus gelöst zu haben scheinen... ich kenne es aber leider nicht in natura und kann Dir keine praktischen Infos geben.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Das mit den 220m würd mich auch mal interessieren, da dürften so mache Brandungs-Spezis neidisch werden...


----------



## dropback (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den 220m würd mich auch mal interessieren, da dürften so mache Brandungs-Spezis neidisch werden...


Vielleicht meint er ja auch 73,33 Meter pro Rute, dann passts wieder:q :q :q 
P.S. In Frankreich hab ich schon auf 1500 Meter gefischt, ich bin vielleicht ein Teufelskerl:q :g :q


----------



## Merlinrs (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Quantum World Champion Rod Pod   9,4 Kilo ist mir einfach viel zu schwer. Denn anderen Krempel  den man so mitschleppt ist schon schwer genug. 

Aber wer es richtig schwer haben will kann auch zwei Panzersperren nehmen gewicht ca 1 Tonne hält immer selbst einen 20 Meter Fisch geht auch die nächsten 1000 Jahre nicht kaputt.

Am besten in der Normandie angeln liegen genug davon rum


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Gut, ich schäme mich zu Boden und ersetze die 80€ Billigstecken durch 500€ Angeberstöcker..
Die kann man übrigens bequem für die Hälfte bauen ohne Qualitätsabstriche. Aber wenn man zu blöd zum Ringewickeln ist...

Wieso fallen mir eigentlich gerade soviele Ösiwitze ein?

(Und mein Pappa blabla fängt nur Goldkarpfen ----- Aus echtem Gold!  )

Last mal lieber cm Schätzen, ich tippe auf maximal 9 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht meint er ja auch 73,33 Meter pro Rute, dann passts wieder:q :q :q
> P.S. In Frankreich hab ich schon auf 1500 Meter gefischt, ich bin vielleicht ein Teufelskerl:q :g :q



Boooah.... :g  :g 

Ich hab schon fische auf 15m gefangen... :q  :q  :q 

Ab "Richtige" Karpfenangler werfen mindestens 150m... Weil Ufer-Spots eh nix bringen...


----------



## MrTom (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Quantum World Champion Rod Pod   9,4 Kilo ist mir einfach viel zu schwer. Denn anderen Krempel  den man so mitschleppt ist schon schwer genug.


Dafür gibts das Ganze ja dann noch mal in Alu
http://www.monstertackle24.de/monst...=1321&osCsid=163071b1359821cac37b9babf923832b


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich schäme mich zu Boden und ersetze die 80€ Billigstecken durch 500€ Angeberstöcker..
> Die kann man übrigens bequem für die Hälfte bauen ohne Qualitätsabstriche. Aber wenn man zu blöd zum Ringewickeln ist...
> 
> Wieso fallen mir eigentlich gerade soviele Ösiwitze ein?
> ...



Hmmmm.. 3X500=1500 röchtöch???

Für die Kohle miete ich mich nen Jahr an nem see in Meck.-Pomm. ein... mit Vollpension.

Pilkäää, fällt dir da spontan was ein??? für die Kohle abba ohne Viechers...
Bier und Grillzeuch zahl ich, du darfst dafür die Spotts suchen, OK??? #h  :g 

Jaja, teures Tackle fängt halt doch mehr, da muss ich mir das mit meinen Omen LS nochmal überlegen... die kosten max. 200€ das Stück... (und das find ich schon teuer |uhoh: )


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ebend, lass Deine Eltern mal richtich malochen, damit sie Dir die CMW mit Superdeluxe Diamantwicklung aus echtem Diamant und mit FAXMODEM kaufen können.

Sonst Fängst Du nix! 

(gut, mit fängst Du genausowenig, aber so kann man sicher sein, es liegt wenigstens nicht an den Ruten)

Und damit kann man dann 220m werfen (übrigens tief, nicht weit, es ist ja schliesslich ein Bergvolk)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi Leute!
Es ist sehr interessant euch bei der Materialschlacht zu zusehen.
Ich habe damit vor 15 Jahren aufgehört.
Und wisst ihr was ich morgen mache?
Ich gehe angeln.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## BigBaitrunner (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

hallo,

Dazu kann ich nur sagen dass man mit den Century Ng wirklich mehr als 200 meter wirft und das die Fat Boy Slim so extrem dünn sind richtig geile stangen. Ich gebe mein geld aber net füt century ruten aus hab jetzt noch 3 Nash Hooligun Xs sind zwar keine weitwurfruten aber 100 merter schaff ich auch leicht und wenns um weitere distancen geht leg ich die ruten sowieso mit dem boot aus also brauch ich gar keine Century´s.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Scatman (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

200 Meter werfen, der Wahnsinn !! 
Unsereins ist froh, wenn er mal 200 Meter weit gucken kann  #c  |uhoh:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Glückwunsch auch zum Century werbevertrag.

(Komisch nur dass die selbst auf ihrer webseite angeben, dass der Weltrekord fürs weitwerfen mit einer Karpfenrute bei 180m liegt, und zwar mit einer SP 13' 3,5lbs...)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Und ohne Boilies


----------



## BigBaitrunner (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hallo,

Also ein sehr guter freund von mir der ist 23 Jahre und ist im Nash Team Austria und wirft mehr als 200 meter mit der Rute obwohl sie selbst nur 180 meter angeben.

lg BigBaitrunner


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				BigBaitrunner schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wirft mehr als 200 meter mit der Rute obwohl sie selbst nur 180 meter angeben....



Das ist doch noch wahre Bescheidenheit. Ich finde daran sollten wir uns ein Beispiel nehmen und bei unseren Fängen nur noch die Hälfte angeben.


----------



## Merlinrs (16. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch noch wahre Bescheidenheit. Ich finde daran sollten wir uns ein Beispiel nehmen und bei unseren Fängen nur noch die Hälfte angeben.




Also war mein Karpfen 44 cm mit 30 pfund  oder 88 cm mit 15 pfund
oder meinste gleich beides 44 cm mit 15 pfund  also man kann es drehen wie man will kommt nicht hin. Ok wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben dann war er 8,8 cm
mit 3,0 pfund    hab wohl zuviel Boilies gefüttert
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Also bitte keine Ösi witze ihr sakastischen 0ahnung angler,

ich meinte ja nicht das ich mit den Ng 220m werfe sondern mit den "SHIMANO ANTARES BRANDUNGSANGELN" da werf ich aber auch mit 140g !!!!!!!!
also bitte keine vorurteile haben geh !


----------



## BadPoldi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Also bitte keine Ösi witze ihr sakastischen 0ahnung angler,
> 
> ich meinte ja nicht das ich mit den Ng 220m werfe sondern mit den "SHIMANO ANTARES BRANDUNGSANGELN" da werf ich aber auch mit 140g !!!!!!!!
> also bitte keine vorurteile haben geh !




hi,

würd immer noch gerne wissen wie die fat-boy-slim aufgebaut ist....

für 500.- euronen muß das ja was besonderes sein....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

hi, BadPoldi

Also SS 20 stainless Rollenhalter, dann bei den Ringen hab ich mir als endwicklung silberne Streifen reinwickeln lassen dir sehr gut zu den Ringen passen.

45mm Startring 
Sig Beringen 5+1 Ring
Und doppelte Wicklung des Colourmatic Carbon Blackes
Fastgrip Handteil
so sind sie aufgebaut.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Du willst uns jetzt echt weismachen, dass Du 220m wirfst (= weit mehr als 2 Fussballfelder)! Mit Montage!! Mit Stationärrolle!!! Mit ner Antares Brandungs-Gummipeitsche!!!!

Vergiss es, das wäre mehr als Weltrekordverdächtig. Bevor ich das nicht in Natura sehe glaub ich davon kein Wort.

Wie kann man auf die Idee Kommen, sich die FBS mit so ner 5+1 Aufbauen zu lassen? Sehr weiche Rute mit ner Weitwurfberingung? und dann den Saukalten SS Rollenhalter dran...


Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BadPoldi (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi,

also 5+1 find ich da auch mehr als wenig besser 6+1 oder 7+1. wobei ich doch noch eher zur 6+1 beringung sowie nen 30 max nen 35 startring tendieren würde...

die FBS ist und wird keine weitwurfpeitsche..., ist ein wunderschöner stecken, aber alles andere als ein weitwurfprügel...

aber jedem das seine....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja stimmt 

Ich fisch halt mehr auf Distanz und da is ein großer Startring von nutzen !

Gruss Lukas#h

@ geraetefetischist

Komm zum Irrsee wo ich immer fische und da werf ich meine 200m geflochtene die ich auf meiner Rolle oben hab aus ! danach hab ich halt noch ca 400m monofil oben.

Und keine stationärrolle sonder Daiwa Infinity 5500 :>


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Also Leute!!
Wenn ihr uns nicht glaubt dann ja!!
Ich bin zwar erst 15 aber für mein alter werfe ich ziemlich gut will mich zwar nicht selbst loben aber viele sagen das!1 100 und mehr mit 15 und mein freund wirft genau so!! Ja ihr deutschen mit euren boltrig Montagen könnt gar nichts! Ihr müsst mit Paternoster fischen oder so aber nicht mit so armen Montagen!!!!
Und das mit den knappen 200 m stimmt!! Und sie Herr Pilkmann sagen nie mehr was gegen das Salzburger Land. Ok!!!! Deutschland ist nähmlich ein scheiß zum fischen!!"!


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

genau


----------



## robertb (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich will ja niemanden zu nahe treten, aber je mehr hier auf den Putz gehaut wird um so weniger glaub ich euch.  #d Hat nichts mit Österreich zu tun, ich bin wohne nicht weit weg von Österreich, und bin ganz gerne dort. Vielleicht liegts aber auch am avatar und der sig  |kopfkrat


----------



## Manni1980 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ganz erhlich bis hierher fand ich es ja noch ganz amüsant, aber jetzt ist das Niveau eindeutig in den Keller gerutscht!!!

Gruß

Manni


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja Dominik , wenn du so weit denken würdest wie du angeblich wirfst , hättest du in deinem letzten Beitrag nicht so ein Stuss geschrieben.

@Holger,
Nichts gegen deine Zweifel ( die hab ich auch ), aber muß das so extrem rübergebracht werden?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (17. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

@ Gunnar
Gut, muss nicht. Aber ich dachte bevor noch jemand den Unsinn für bare Münze nimmt...  :q 

Sorry, wenn ich für so Aufschneiderkiddies, die andere noch in diese beliebte Materialschlacht mit reinziehen und wirklich NICHTS können ausser Geld ausgeben, nicht viel übrig hab. Von der Sorte gibts hier nämlich auch reichlich. 
50 Pfünder Gefangen Blabla |bla: - Och nee, Fotos hab ich nicht, just in dem Moment war: der Film Alle/Fotoapparat nicht dabei/Batterieen Leer/... -Ja nee, iss klar 

Hätte jedenfalls nicht schlecht Lust mir diese wirklich Übermenschlichen Wurfkünste tatsächlich mal anzusehen, befürchte aber schwer, allein am Irrsee zu stehen. Dafür ist mir der Sprit dann irgendwie zu Teuer. Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand anderes näher dran...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dropback (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute!!
> Wenn ihr uns nicht glaubt dann ja!!
> Ich bin zwar erst 15 aber für mein alter werfe ich ziemlich gut will mich zwar nicht selbst loben aber viele sagen das!1 100 und mehr mit 15 und mein freund wirft genau so!! Ja ihr deutschen mit euren boltrig Montagen könnt gar nichts! Ihr müsst mit Paternoster fischen oder so aber nicht mit so armen Montagen!!!!
> Und das mit den knappen 200 m stimmt!! Und sie Herr Pilkmann sagen nie mehr was gegen das Salzburger Land. Ok!!!! Deutschland ist nähmlich ein scheiß zum fischen!!"!


Hört hört. Der langjährige Karpfenprofi spricht. Wenn Deutschland so ******* ist frage ich mich was ihr auf nem Deutschen Board zu suchen habt?!? So einen Unsinn hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen...|krach:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich werfe max. 110m (Bergab und mir Rückenwind) mehr geht nicht, in meinem Fall.
Ich habe gesehn, wie jemand 130m geworfen hat (3lbs AKN, 6000 Daiwa Emblem,    20er fireline) und meines erachtens ist da aus dem Gerät nicht mehr rauszuholen...

ich denke außerdem, das es verdammt schwierig seien dürfte, einen gezielten Wurf auf mehr als 120m zu machen, ich hab da schon bei 80 bis 100m meine Problemchen.

Aber vielleicht ist der Meter in Ösiland ja kürzer als in Deutschland


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi

Das mit den 200 Metern ist ein guter Witz. Ich glaube nicht mal das zu 120 Meter wirfst.

Es mag ja sein das 200 Schnurr von der Rolle sind aber nur wenn der See 80 Meter tief ist 

MFG


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

lol

Wenn ihr meint !!!!!!!!!!!
Ich sage nur TATSACHEN und keine glaubensmeinungen und wenn ihr zu dumm bzw zu wenig erfahrung habt mit weitwerfen dann labert bitte nicht nur blödsinn.

Ich werf ja schon 50m mit dem 30g blinker aus und das schon mit leichtigkeit.
mit 140g blei ist ein Wurf über 200m sehr wohl möglich und wenn man die besagte Wurftechnick beherscht (nicht überkopfauswurf) dann kann man diese Weiten sehr wohl ereichen.

bzw mit einer hauptschnur die nicht 0,30 ist ! wie die deutschen immer auf Ihren Vereinsgewässern /zuchtgewässer) fischt !


----------



## dropback (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Wenn ihr meint !!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich sage nur TATSACHEN und keine glaubensmeinungen und wenn ihr zu dumm bzw zu wenig erfahrung habt mit weitwerfen dann labert bitte nicht nur blödsinn.
> ...


Aha. Die Deutschen fische also alle immer mit mindestens 30er Schnur am Vereinsgewässer bzw. Zuchtteichen. Man lernt nie aus. Danke für die Aufklärung. Werde mich jetzt hier ausklinken, meine Zivi Zeit ist schon vorbei, hab keine Lust mehr auf Kinderbetreuung...:q


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Und keine stationärrolle sonder Daiwa Infinity 5500 :>


Wußte garnicht das die Daiwa Infinity 5500  keine Stanionärrolle ist, das muß ich dann wohl nochmal überdenken!!!!!!|kopfkrat !!!!!!!  Klar, ist bestimmt ne Fliegenrolle daher auch die Flugweiten, ist doch klar!:m !!!!!! 
Und bin ich froh das ich immer in Holland angeln gehe, wenn das in Deutschland sooooooooooo ******* ist , da frag ich mich warum ich den Fischerreischein gemacht habe ist doch blödsinn.;+  

Aber macht doch mal halblang und überlegt was ihr schreibt. Wer hier rumprotzt dem glaubt sowieso keiner#d . Früher in der Grundschule haben wir immer Angeber gesagt.:g 
Also seid nett zueinnander und habt Euch wieder lieb.#g 
Und die Nationalitäten können nun wirklich nichts dafür.#c


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Daiwa Infinity ist auch keine Stationärrolle sonder eine Freilaufrolle du nerd, also sei ruhig wenn du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi Lukas!
Ich würde aber jetzt langsam an deiner Stelle einen Gang runter schalten.
Deine ständigen Beleidigungen gehen langsam zu weit.
Wirf du deine 200m aber bezeichne nicht jeden der es nicht macht oder glauben kann als dumm!
Also erst denken dann schreiben.
Solltest du ein Problem damit haben, bist du glaube ich im AB verkehrt!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## BadPoldi (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> Daiwa Infinity ist auch keine Stationärrolle sonder eine Freilaufrolle du nerd, also sei ruhig wenn du keine Ahnung hast




Hi,

sorry, auch ne freilaufrolle oder baitrunner rolle ist in diesem fall (infinity) ne stationärrolle...

PS: wer fängt hat recht... alles andere ist nebensache...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

ok , alles klar Knurri , SOORY !


#h


----------



## Siff-Cop (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hey Lukas
Ja ja ist klar! Ich hab keine ahnung, wenn ich keine habe dann lehne ich mich aber auch nicht aus dem Fenster oder schmeiß mit Steinen. Dafür lerne ich aber das, was ich lerne richtig. 

Also Stationärrolle bedeutet, das die Rolle stationär ist also sich nicht dreht. Es dreht sich nur der Bügel um die Rolle(und jetzt komm mir nicht mit wenn die Bremse aktiv ist dreht die schon). Ein weiteres merkmal einer Stationärrolle ist das die Rollenachse parallel zur Rute steht. 
Also sag mir nicht das ich keine Ahnung habe. 
Und fühl dich nicht direkt angegriffen wenn dich jemand darauf hinweißt, das etwas so nicht ist.

En kijk voor sachte wegen, meneer!!!!!!


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

HI, 

Wie du meinst, ich fühle mich ja nicht angegriffen aber ich sag ich kann auch meine Meinung haben wegen dem Weitwerfen und dabei bleibts auch !

Da hast recht mit sachen Stationärrolle !

#h


----------



## Pilkman (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und sie Herr Pilkmann sagen nie mehr was gegen das Salzburger Land. Ok!!!! Deutschland ist nähmlich ein scheiß zum fischen!!"!



Sooo, da Du mich persönlich angesprochen hast, nehme ich mir auch das Recht persönlich zu antworten. 

Wenn Du meinen Beitrag RICHTIG gelesen hast, wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich mit KEINEM Wort etwas gegen Österreicher, das Salzburger Land, meinetwegen auch gegen Salzburg gesagt. Wäre auch nicht mein Stil, weil ich es als primitiv empfinde, ganze Gruppen aufgrund einzelner Mitglieder abzustempeln. 

Dir dagegen scheint es nicht unbedingt schwerzufallen, so einen Müll zu schreiben und aus diesem Geplänkel hier noch eine Nationalitätendiskussion loszutreten. Also komm mal wieder runter, lies meinetwegen die Beiträge auch gern zwei oder drei Mal, damit Du sie verstehst und benimm Dich normal und gesittet. Nachdenken hat da noch keinem geschadet.

PS: 
So "sche*sse" finde ich das Fischen in Deutschland gar nicht, zumal ich für hunderte Top-Gewässer nur einen Bruchteil dessen löhnen muss, was manche Ösis für ein Gewässer oder einen Abschnitt bezahlen müssen. In diesem speziellen Moment kann ich da eine kleine Schadenfreude nicht unterdrücken , aber grundsätzlich tun mir die Ösis da eher leid.


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ihr seit alles Ars........ außer der luki!! Wennihr nicht glaubt dann ja na bitte! Der eine sagt er hat problemen mit 80 m!!! ein Witz! Na ja gut ihr deutschen solltet mal werfen üben damit meine ich mit auflegen nicht schöänzen oder über Kopf oda mit den Boot hinaus fahren und dann den Köder hinein fallen lassen! Und dann noch froh sein wenn ihr was fängt!


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Pilkmann!! Toller Name! Wie der Name Pilkmann sagt= Volltrottel! Komm nach Salzburg dann siehst du (Volltrottel ) die Würfe


----------



## Pilkman (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

@ Karpfenprofi15

Soviel dumme Ignoranz und Frechheit von Deiner Seite lass ich mir echt nicht mehr bieten. Ich glaub, Du hast bei Deiner Anmeldung im Board wohl Deine Pflichten übersehen und alle Umgangsformen hinter Dir gelassen.

Echt peinlich, Jung!  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich hab es garnicht Nötig mehr als 80m zu werfen, da die meisten/besten Spotts viel näher dran sind...


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja gut wenn du meinst die 80 m mit dem boot hinaus zu fahren zu wollen dann tu das


----------



## Pilkman (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> Pilkmann!! Toller Name! Wie der Name Pilkmann sagt= Volltrottel! Komm nach Salzburg dann siehst du (Volltrottel ) die Würfe



Wenn ich ein Mod wäre, würde ich es in Deinem Fall nicht mehr mit einer Verwarnung bewenden lassen.  #d


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ja gut Entschuldige mich bei allen!! Sorry! Aber glaubt mir ein freund wirft so weit ok!


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Bin ja relativ erstaunt bei den Weiten.

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/rekorde.html


​


Schaut mal da rein:
http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten01/video.html


Das du aber mit Monatge und Wind und anderen Faktoren über 200 wirfst glaube ich dir nicht.

MFG


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Karpfenprofi15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut Entschuldige mich bei allen!!



Das is jetzt nen Scherz oder??? #t


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

*Gewicht/Gramm*​



*Werfer/Nation*



*Datum*



*Distanz/Meter*



*Ort*



125​Danny Moeskops/Belgien05.2002262,75Huntingdon/England
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


150​Danny Moeskops/Belgien09.2003265,42WM/Italien
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


175​Danny Moeskops/Belgien04.1998272,39Huntingdon/England
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ da hast es schwarz auf weiß


----------



## Manni1980 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

@Dominik und Lukas

Bis jetzt habe ich von euch ja nur relativ gute Beiträge gesehen, aber ich muss sagen jetzt bin ich wirklich entäuscht von Euch :v ! Wie kann man sich auf so ein Niveau herab lassen und das ganze wegen so einem Scheiß! Ganz ehrlich, wenn du wirklich die 200m wirfst, warum freuhst du dich denn nicht einfach? Warum ist es dir so wichtig das dir andere Leute glauben, es genügt doch wenn du selber weist das de es kannst! Und außerdem bis jetzt habe ich nie mit bekommen das einer mit seinen Weitwurfkünsten einen Orden verliehen bekommen hat. Und was hat das ganze bitte mit der Angelei in Deutschland und den Deutschen zu tun? Ganz ehrlich du kommst mir vor wie ein armes Würsten das sich hier profilieren will!

Manni


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

200m isi zum werfen !


----------



## dropback (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Lukas van Karpf schrieb:
			
		

> 200m isi zum werfen !


Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr...Aber einmal muss ich noch.
Wenn du schon so weit wirfst, wie fütterst du denn dann? Nur mal so aus Interesse, obwohl ich irgendwie ahne dass ich gleich den ersten Mensch treffen werde der 200m+ mit dem Wurfrohr füttert...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht mehr...Aber einmal muss ich noch.
> Wenn du schon so weit wirfst, wie fütterst du denn dann? Nur mal so aus Interesse, obwohl ich irgendwie ahne dass ich gleich den ersten Mensch treffen werde der 200m+ mit dem Wurfrohr füttert...



Sach jetzt nicht, du kennst noch nicht die neuesten Brandungs-Cobra-Wurftechniken... Weil überkopf is ja falsch... :g


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Ich denke es muss ja nicht ausarten.

Wollen wir es ihm nachsehen aufgrund seines Alters.

Er hat es ja zugegeben, wenn auch spät.

Für mich ist es gegessen 

MFG


----------



## dropback (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach jetzt nicht, du kennst noch nicht die neuesten Brandungs-Cobra-Wurftechniken... Weil überkopf is ja falsch... :g


Oh nein. Die kenne ich wirklich nicht. Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal nach Österreich zum Brandungsangeln fahre dann lasse ich mir die mal vorführen...:q #h


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nein. Die kenne ich wirklich nicht. Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal nach Österreich zum Brandungsangeln fahre dann lasse ich mir die mal vorführen...:q #h



Ja, die ham da schon ne uralte Seefahrer Tradition... :g


----------



## dropback (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*



			
				Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die ham da schon ne uralte Seefahrer Tradition... :g


War Columbus nicht Ösi??:q :q :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

Hi Leute!
Ich bin der Meinung es ist jetzt genug!
Hier werden Leute grob Beleidigt und so etwas brauchen wir hier nicht.
Des weiteren sperren wir Karpfenprofi15  wegen nicht beachten der Boardregeln.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## rob (18. November 2004)

*AW: Fox Sky Pod*

na aber hallo!was muss man da lesen...
ich hoff lukas du besinnst dich jetzt ein wenig.wir werden ja nächstes jahr wieder unser ösiAbTreffen veranstallten.da sind natürlich schon so wie letztes jahr unsere deutschen angelfreunde sehr willkommen.
da kannst du lukas mitfeiern und uns deinen wurf demonstrieren.
lg aus wien
ösirob


----------

